# New Beyma Mids!



## Helix (Dec 1, 2020)

Not much information out. I have screenshot for the 10" version but the Beyma rep on Facebook told me they have an 8" version as well. He told me they will sound better than the 8g40's. These are definitely more Car Audio install friendly than my 8g40's. Going price for the 10's is $350 a piece. I'm sure the eights will be a little cheaper.


----------



## Cartersvillealex (Jul 6, 2020)

Those are sexy!


----------

